# Exhaust Help



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a 98 SE-R with Injen CAI, Jim Wolfe header, and NX 50 shot, what would be the best cat back to use. I am also going turbo so I would like to retain the same set up when I do. How is the Megan cat back I have seen on Ebay? ...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

which turbo setup r u going to run? the biggest exhaust u can fit and afford is usually the best. however, running a big exhaust on a NA car isnt always a good idea  do u still have the stock exhaust? another idea is to run the stock exhaust with an e-cutout on the dp.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The best advice I could give you to give money is to get the exhaust the same time as the turbo setup, and have it custom made to be 3" through as far as it can clear. I think the megan catback is for the 240, I don't think they made them for our car, and if so, I've never heard of anybody using it. Considering how many 240 people use them, I would believe that I would have heard of their use by now.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I am planning on useing the F-Max T-3 T04E setup. After doing some research I am just going to keep the stock exhaust for now and just run a axle back until the turbo goes on.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That's still wasting money IMHO, but again, its your choice. You're still going to have to sell it to run bigger piping that lowers backpressure.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*sleeper*

im probably going to be running the stock exhaust with an e-cutout. an e-cutout is an electronic butterfly valve that can be opened and closed from inside the car.

here's one
http://www.mccordcg.com/mpp/mpp.htm

here's one installed on honda









u can probably get an e-cutout and have something fabricated for less than an axle back system.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

niiiiiice


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Very nice. I remember talking to your brother about this. Is it going on his car or yours, or possibly both?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Does any companies make an exhaust thats already 3" all the way through?


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Probably not for us..


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

No, there is definitely no 3" catback systems available for us SE-R people. I've searched high and low...and all over the middle.


----------

